

Ask HN: What is the best way to handle student loans as an entrepreneur? - the_watcher

I dropped out of law school after year after hating it.  It left me with roughly $40K in loans.  My monthly payment is manageable with my current income, and I could reduce it by changing my repayment plan to one of the lower monthly payment options, but I doubt I could get it below $200/month.  I'd really like to join a startup in its early stages, potentially one that only pays me in equity and my absolute necessity bills (housing, food) to begin with (I have one in mind that is promising).  Has anyone on here started a company with student loans and not had the income to repay them?  Is starting a company "unemployed" for the purposes of loans, since I won't have an income?
======
the_watcher
I'm not wild about my current job, and I'd like to do something more
rewarding. I've also considered places like App Academy.

------
kayhi
I'd put the student loan in the 'absolute necessity bills' and pay it back.

~~~
the_watcher
I didn't propose not paying it back. I asked what my options would be for
deferring it so that I can pursue other options beyond my current job.

